
FCC keeps faster definition of broadband and separates mobile from fixed - tareqak
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/18/fcc-report-keeps-faster-definition-of-broadband-and-separates-mobile-from-fixed-connections/
======
TokyoKid
Excuse me if I withhold my applause.

